# Found Five 1980s Soda Bottles (Like Perfect Condition)



## PterodactOwl (Mar 10, 2021)

So, I work in an old building at my university, and I have this odd key that opens up two separate rooms; one room I use often (which is why I was given the key), the other room I had never seen open before. I got bored last night at work, so I decided to unlock the door and go inside. I swear, that room hadn't been opened in like 30 years.

After searching the room, just out of curiosity, I found five bottles in almost perfect condition (with the paper label still wrapped around them) all from the 1980s. I took a couple pictures for you all to see! As an avid soda bottle collector, I think this is an amazing find.

However, I can't find any of these bottles online, or any prices for them, so could someone help me with that? Either they aren't rare at all so no one is selling them, or they are just in great condition so not many people have some like these (while I am hoping for the latter it is most likely the former). Could anyone help me price these?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 10, 2021)

Those are pretty cool!  Generally there aren't that many of the bottles from that era in good condition out there, but I'm not sure how collectible they are yet.  Since 80s nostalgia is big right now they may be becoming more collectible than they were a few years ago.


----------



## RCO (Mar 10, 2021)

they look to be US stubby pop bottles , I find a lot of the Canadian versions up here but if they've been outdoors there ususally not in good shape although I did find a nice coca cola one last year 

as for value ? tough to say ,they are in good condition , definitely worth saving , don't toss them in the recycling 

there isn't really a lot of bottles from that era for sale , if you walk around an antique mall its more 50's > 60's stuff that seems to be common , although I think there is people looking for these bottles


----------



## embe (Mar 10, 2021)

I recall plastic stubbys with plastic caps from the 90's.  

80's I'm pretty sure were still glass stubbys with metal caps (although of course there would be some overlap, regionally, by manufacturer, etc.) 

Nice find though, better than someones old lunch in the fridge from that era, lol


----------



## PterodactOwl (Mar 10, 2021)

embe said:


> I recall plastic stubbys with plastic caps from the 90's.
> 
> 80's I'm pretty sure were still glass stubbys with metal caps (although of course there would be some overlap, regionally, by manufacturer, etc.)
> 
> Nice find though, better than someones old lunch in the fridge from that era, lol


These are all glass bottles with plastic caps


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 10, 2021)

If these are antiques then I should be dead? Not that I still don't love the 80s, because they were awesome but damn antique?


----------



## PterodactOwl (Mar 10, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> If these are antiques then I should be dead? Not that I still don't love the 80s, because they were awesome but damn antique?


No need to be rude, I understand they're vintage; that doesn't mean I can't post about them. I was just asking a question. If you have nothing to say about the post then don't respond.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

PterodactOwl said:


> So, I work in an old building at my university, and I have this odd key that opens up two separate rooms; one room I use often (which is why I was given the key), the other room I had never seen open before. I got bored last night at work, so I decided to unlock the door and go inside. I swear, that room hadn't been opened in like 30 years.
> 
> After searching the room, just out of curiosity, I found five bottles in almost perfect condition (with the paper label still wrapped around them) all from the 1980s. I took a couple pictures for you all to see! As an avid soda bottle collector, I think this is an amazing find.
> 
> However, I can't find any of these bottles online, or any prices for them, so could someone help me with that? Either they aren't rare at all so no one is selling them, or they are just in great condition so not many people have some like these (while I am hoping for the latter it is most likely the former). Could anyone help me price these?


Paper labels are not worth much now. The foam labels in perfect shape are hard to find. Tops $10 for all of them. Most I see from this era are full unopened bottles. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PterodactOwl (Mar 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Paper labels are not worth much now. The foam labels in perfect shape are hard to find. Tops $10 for all of them. Most I see from this era are full unopened bottles.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I just looked it up, and I believe these might be foam labels, not paper. I said paper because I didn't know there was such a thing as a foam label. Could you tell me how I might identify a foam label versus a paper label? One thing I can see is that these labels aren't immediately damaged by water, and don't peel from something like tape (one of the labels had scotch tape on it, but peeling and scratching the tape off didn't cause the label to tear).


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 10, 2021)

a foam label is thicker & you can stick your finger nail into it because it's kinda soft. not so with a paper label. LEON.


----------



## PterodactOwl (Mar 10, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> a foam label is thicker & you can stick your finger nail into it because it's kinda soft. not so with a paper label. LEON.


Thank you! I found out that the Mountain Dew label is most certainly foam. Luckily, that label is in the best condition of all of them. Do you think it might be worth anything, given that it's a foam label?


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 10, 2021)

I know the bigger 64 oz. foam labels from the 70's some like to collect & have maybe some Value. Unfortunately I don't think yours are old enough, rare enough or desirable enough to have much value. No Insult Intended. Certain 1960's Mountain Dew Bottles can have good Value. And certain older Cans. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

PterodactOwl said:


> I just looked it up, and I believe these might be foam labels, not paper. I said paper because I didn't know there was such a thing as a foam label. Could you tell me how I might identify a foam label versus a paper label? One thing I can see is that these labels aren't immediately damaged by water, and don't peel from something like tape (one of the labels had scotch tape on it, but peeling and scratching the tape off didn't cause the label to tear).


I can see that now. They are all foam label bottles. Keep them out of the light or the color will fade. Do not scratch the labels.





PterodactOwl said:


> Thank you! I found out that the Mountain Dew label is most certainly foam. Luckily, that label is in the best condition of all of them. Do you think it might be worth anything, given that it's a foam label?


Worth little now. Hold on to it. Good foam labels are hard to find. Keep them out of the light and heat. Foam labels damage easily. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PterodactOwl (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I can see that now. They are all foam label bottles. Keep them out of the light or the color will fade. Do not scratch the labels.
> Worth little now. Hold on to it. Good foam labels are hard to find. Keep them out of the light and heat. Foam labels damage easily.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 11, 2021)

Cool...I like my 80's stuff!..lol. So I distinctly remember still having the last of these glass packages in Canada at about 1992-94 then they went plastic. It's seems to me to as someone mentioned the plastic caps were near the end, the metal caps would be earlier.
Here is a few I have.
.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 11, 2021)

I like these kind. I have a bunch.  I would say also 5 to 10 bucks at most. Actually the larger size foam label bottles can go for more.


----------



## EdsFinds (Mar 17, 2021)

Wow! I come across a lot of 60s 70s bottles, and try to find reasons to keep them. I have also found (not many survived intact) 80s bottles, but they no longer have their labels on them. I still think about keeping those as well, but, I always leave them behind, since they are not collectible or worth very much right now. So what I do is to try to either bury them or put them in a safer place in the area to try to "preserve" them for the possible future collector to find when they may be more valuable. Kinda pass the torch on. Which is certainly what you should do. What a beautiful example of 80s nostalgia! I love the 80s! While they hold no value at this time, they will in about 15 to 20 years! So, my advice is to preserve and keep them for the future generation. Maybe you have a son or younger relative that you could hold them for and it might inspire him/her to start collecting as well!


----------



## EdsFinds (Mar 17, 2021)

Damn! I see the pictures of these bottles and it gives me flashbacks to the 80s and the skating rink concession stand! Ahhh...where did the time go! LOL! What's interesting is that the skating rink still has the same more or less appearance as it had in the 80s!


----------

